# Marketing Fun



## beckylynne (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey!  I'm in the process of creating some new 5x7 marketing cards....I just finished the front and would love your feedback.

Thanks!

Becky


----------



## Designer (Nov 1, 2015)

My first impression is that it's yellowish pretty much all over.  Is that the correct WB?

The text that runs across the netting is very hard to read.

I think it would be o.k. to go ahead and clone out the moles on this bride.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 1, 2015)

Its a lovely card! I am having a rough time making out the blue text over her head. I can make it out on my computer screen ( where the example is 9x12) but if I zoom down to a 5x7 its really difficult especially over the highlights. Between the light colored letters, the lines in the curtains, her hair piece, and the lines in her hair itself.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> My first impression is that it's yellowish pretty much all over.  Is that the correct WB?
> 
> The text that runs across the netting is very hard to read.
> 
> I think it would be o.k. to go ahead and clone out the moles on this bride.


Agreed, between her off white dress, blonde hair and the gold curtain behind her it does give it a really golden tone.  I've cooled the white balance and removed the moles.  Not much I can do about the writing and I like it better with than without.  It helps with the editorial look I'm going for.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 1, 2015)

Not a fan of all the pink in her skin after I cooled the image....so I removed some of it....along with the words.


----------



## jovince3000 (Nov 1, 2015)

If you wish to keep your text, you could also put an overlay like you did with the title on top and the bottom. It remove some of the details, but if you judge the text is giving important information that you need to pass along, it's a sacrifice that needs to be made. 

also, now I find the top of her head too blue, I'm guessing you were in a mix-lighting situation so it's a hard fix, but the blond is completely washed out on my end.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 1, 2015)

jovince3000 said:


> If you wish to keep your text, you could also put an overlay like you did with the title on top and the bottom. It remove some of the details, but if you judge the text is giving important information that you need to pass along, it's a sacrifice that needs to be made.
> 
> also, now I find the top of her head too blue, I'm guessing you were in a mix-lighting situation so it's a hard fix, but the blond is completely washed out on my end.


Not so much a mixed lighting.  There is a huge window (hotel) but the inside of the suite was very warm which reflected a lot.  At the end of the day...too blue matches my branding better than too yellow.  I should have probably shot with a Kelvin white balance.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2015)

I like it overall but to me, the red letters on blue background ("Toronto & Area Brides") strobe.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 1, 2015)

The editorial look you want isn't really working if people can't read it; if you'll need text depending on where this will be seen then you may need to rethink it. With a lovely wedding photo I'd rather see something other than a rectangle perched there, a less boxy design may coordinate better with the lettering of your name and the curves of her dress/neckline.

Try doing a line drawing of the curves/swirls of her hair, dimple in her face, neckline of the dress, etc. and look at the shapes and lines of the image that leads the eyes thru it. Then maybe play around with where/how you can incorporate text and lettering. I like the way your name in lettering seems to flow with the photo. (And besides being a lovely photo it shows how you can capture a significant moment.)


----------



## Designer (Nov 1, 2015)

You've now got an excellent cover image, so keep it just like that.

All that extra information can be printed on the back side.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 1, 2015)

Designer said:


> You've now got an excellent cover image, so keep it just like that.
> 
> All that extra information can be printed on the back side.


Thank you!  The back is still a work in progress.  It's a collection of a few more wedding images as well as contact info.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 2, 2015)

beckylynne said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > You've now got an excellent cover image, so keep it just like that.
> ...



Less is more


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 2, 2015)

The upper box could be confusing as it could be taken as the company name. I would not use that, except it is the only area that says photography.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 3, 2015)

I would ask advertising and marketing experts as opposed to photographers. Most comments are on the photo and you need to think about selling your self and your services. Unless you want to sell your wedding services to photographers??


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 3, 2015)

I work in a building full of marketers and designers.  They all gave completely different opinions and have different styles....so really it was no help.  I was asking for input on the image more than anything.


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2015)

beckylynne said:


> I was asking for input on the image more than anything.


That's too bad.  I gave my opinion on the entire front design.  Which is very good, IMO.


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 3, 2015)

Designer said:


> beckylynne said:
> 
> 
> > I was asking for input on the image more than anything.
> ...


I appreciated your feedback....and clearly took it to heart


----------

